
Is It Possible to Beat Doom Without Firing a Single Shot? (2018) [video] - stared
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o78DzBJ4Rv8
======
Noumenon72
It's also possible to beat Doom2 without firing a shot, although you must go
tool-assisted to exploit the random number generator to beat level 30. It
takes nine minutes of setup to spawn all the Arch-Viles.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpmPLrpGSos](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpmPLrpGSos)

------
tamentis
I love his comment "These can get you stuck for days". I wonder how long he
had to play.

------
phaas
TL;DR: Yes, dodge enemies and use shortcuts. Some levels require the use of
glitches to make other monsters kill the final boss.

------
bjnord
Reminds me of "pacifist" conduct in Nethack.

------
seeker61
B-b-but shooting is fun!

